# P225 (P6) vs. P239 for concealed carry



## JMW (Aug 12, 2008)

Been a while since I owned a handgun, but I recall the last time I had a few, I had nothing but trouble finding something comfortable. My hands are just too small to get comfortably around a double-stack mag and still reach the trigger effectively - not that I feel like I _need_ a double - and even my (at the time) S&W 4013 was a bit of a reach for that first DA pull.

So I've been looking at single-stack compact pistols for daily concealed carry, and am leaning towards Sig (never owned one) for a variety of reasons. I've seen this recent flood of German Police P6's for what appears to be a really good price, and then also the current P239 which appears to be even a tad smaller.

A Police P6 would suggest years of carry but likely very little firing, so maybe some wear but mechanically sound. (although I've seen several that look damn near new) Cheap, but old. And then there's that thing about finding parts/mags...

Or, a P239 - new/current model so no worries about parts/mag availability or age, and roughly the same size - but...better than double the cost.

So if I'm willing to accept the fact that I'm going to be hunting around for mags and such, is that the only thing a prospective P6 buyer would need to worry about if the condition itself is acceptable? Or is there something other than _recency_ that the P239 has over the P225/P6?

Apples to apples, is the 239 twice the gun for twice the price?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about finding parts for the P6. Just after a quick look at www.gunbroker.com, there are mags available (although a little pricey at about $50each). I have wanted to get my hands on a P6. There are plenty of people who have gotten the police guns with some holster wear, but they were very mechanically sound. I personally wouldn't hesitate to purchase a P6. I say, if it feels good in your hands (if you can get a hold of one), then go for it. I don't know about the P239, so I can't make a comparison, but if it were me, I personally wouldn't look any further than the P6. Others who may have experience with both should chime in though. Good luck! 

-Jeff-


----------



## Roadrash (Aug 16, 2008)

My P239 9mm DA/SA is very accurate,and 100% reliable with about 1000 rds thru it.Trigger is very smooth in DA and crisp in SA.

Seems like the P6 is a little hit and miss with its ability to reliably feed hollow points,And the triggers are a little heavy.

I think the only advantage the P6 has is price,the P239 is smaller and should be easier to conceal.Mine carries comfortably in a MSVM2,Although I usually choose to carry My G26.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

A later model P6 (mine is from 1997) has the later barrel that feeds any ammo. I have a P239 as well and they're both fine single-stack guns. The P239 is of course more refined with a better fit & finish but it's also considerably more expensive. My only gripe about the P6 is the high cost of mags - hopefully Sig will unload another batch soon...


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Roadrash and NGIB have covered it pretty well. My 1980 vintage P6 is the old stamped slide and I won't shoot +p ammo out of it. The newer P239 with a milled slide can handle +p.


----------

